# St. Bartholomew's Day



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 25, 2007)

Greetings:

Yesterday was Saint Bartholomew's Day. Four hundred thirty-five years ago, on August 24, 1572, the famous Massacre occurred, in which thousands of Huguenots (French Calvinistic Protestants) were murdered by Papists, under the auspices of the French government. Over the next several weeks, tens of thousands were murdered throughout France, perhaps as many as 100,000.

Grace and Peace,

-CH


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 25, 2007)

Robert,

Thanks for this important reminder. 

This week-long slaughter devastated the French Reformed Church and it never recovered.

Whenever people start to talk about "triumphal Calvinism" or Calvin's (non-existent) tyranny in Geneva etc ask them if they've ever heard of St Bartholomew's Day. 

Everyone "knows" that Calvin "executed" Servetus but does anyone remember the murder of 50,000 French Reformed Christians?

rsc

ps. Probably the 100,000 figure is inflated. It's hard to know but most scholars today use more conservative numbers. Still, even 50,000 people would be considered a form of religious genocide.



CalvinandHodges said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Yesterday was Saint Bartholomew's Day. Four hundred thirty-five years ago, on August 24, 1572, the famous Massacre occurred, in which thousands of Huguenots (French Calvinistic Protestants) were murdered by Papists, under the auspices of the French government. Over the next several weeks, tens of thousands were murdered throughout France, perhaps as many as 100,000.
> 
> ...


----------

